# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان > Human Rights >  ?What Are Your Miranda Rights

## د.شيماء عطاالله

?What Are Your Miranda Rights

The wording used when a person is read the Miranda Warning, also known as being ‘Mirandized,’ is clear and direct


“You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to an attorney. If you cannot afford an attorney, one will be provided for you. Do you understand the rights I have just read to you? With these rights in mind, do you wish to speak to me?”


http://www.mirandawarning.org/whatar...ndarights.html

----------

